
People over 30 hate cell phones - ryanwaggoner
http://blogs.computerworld.com/people_over_30_hate_cell_phones
======
sh1mmer
I think this is actually a really interesting study, but I think the title is
misleading.

The essence of the research the article is, badly, paraphrasing is that people
over 30 find the number of features on cell phones intimidating. This includes
feature as simple as text, the phonebook and voicemail.

A good friend of mine used to work at Vodafone in a product department some
years ago. Back then they were talking about launching simplified phone for
older people, I'm surprised we've not seen more in this direction.

I think launching a phone that did the phonebook, voicemail and text
incredibly well would sell like hotcakes. My mother (62) recently bought a new
phone based on the size of front for the ABC, DEF, etc on the keypad so she
was able to text.

------
gaius
Just the other night, on the train home, I listened to some pompous old geezer
ranting about his phone. When he was skiing he collided with someone and a bit
of his phone broke off. This was the phone's fault. When he was climbing a
ladder to clear leaves out of his gutter, with his phone and his keys in his
pocket, the keys scratched the screen of the phone. This was the phone's
fault. And on and on and on... It's nothing to do with age. He was just too
damn stupid to own one.

------
pedalpete
I wouldn't quote this article, or even use it as a guide. 'Over 30' is far to
broad a demographic, and phone companies are targetting devices to different
age groups.

I would suspect the iPhone market is targetted at 18-40 year olds (though more
heavily in the 18-30 range), while blackberry is working on 30-50 range.

Just like most technology, the younger the user, the more features they are
going to use. But saying 'Over 30' is pretty meaningless.

